# Lab pup



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

This pup was sold but due to the mans daughter being allergic to dogs he came back.AKC papered with some of the best linage around. Shots,dewormed dew claws removed started on pegions.

As you can see in the pictures he is crazy about birds!!!

Grandson of 2010 FC-AFC Fourleaaf's Ice Breaker, sire is senior titled and will get his Master title this coming spring. Both sire and dam have health certs. FC and AFC titled dogs on both sides of his pedigree to many to list.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice, a free puppy....


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

What are you asking on it? Wife just told me on Saturday we need a dog.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dodger I'm asking $450.00 for him


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you have a website?


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

No website just do it for my kids to learn responsibility and pure enjoyment of seeing dogs bring joy to my family and others.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sold


----------

